# [SOLVED] Can't access iomega NAS, network issue



## davipatti

Hi,

I am having problems accessing an Iomega NAS (Home media network harddrive, cloud edition) on my network.

I followed all setup instructions, the drive is connected straight to the router (a zyxel NBG4615).

I can see the drive in windows explorer but cannot upload anything to it. 

When I try to add the storage device to the LenovoEMC storage manager software an alert says "Could not add the device with ip '192.168.1.35' becuase it is in a different subnet and is not routable. Check the device name, network connection, or DNS registration".

When I try to map the drive an alert says "Windows cannot access //xxxxxxx error code: 0x80070035 the network path not found".

I would be incredibly great full if anyone knows how I can fix this problem.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

Welcome to TSF!

Can you ping the nas? Might have to go into your router and attached devices tab to see what ip its been assigned if set to dhcp.

Part of setting up the nas is creating shares, creating accounts and assigning the level of permissions you want per user per share. Did you do this?


----------



## davipatti

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

Hey,

So yeah I just pinged it - which worked. 4/4 received.

How do I create accounts/shares on the nas? I think iomega set it up with a few shared folders already.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

This would be covered in the manual. Usually you logon to the nas via its ip address which bring up a web page asking for the admin credencials. Once you logon you can configure the users/your access as well as the shares.

If the nas shows up in the network but doesn't show anything else it means the shares didn't get configured or you didn't make an account like the one you logon to your pc with on the nas.


----------



## davipatti

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

I tried this, but no browser I've tried (safari, ie9 or chrome) can display the page. I ran a troubleshooter from IE and it said "The remote device or resource won't accept the connection".


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

What is the IP address of the NAS and can you post an *ipconfig /all* for review from computer trying to map the share from the NAS?


----------



## davipatti

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

The NAS ip address is 192.168.1.35

C:\Users\David>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Cromwell
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : zyxel.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Iomega Virtual Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-3A-06-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-BB-2E-92
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : zyxel.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-BB-2E-92
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a985:a36:b05b:e8aa%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.61(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2013 12:04:27
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 07 January 2013 12:04:30
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218112607
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-EF-7D-20-00-22-19-F8-0D-98

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-19-F8-0D-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.zyxel.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : zyxel.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73b8:302c:3da1:d1de:7de2(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::302c:3da1:d1de:7de2%26(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DEA9E221-3F3D-4C6C-9D6D-562918071FEE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

Everything is in the same subnet from what i see.

Is UPNP enabled on the router and on the computer you need to make sure netbios over TCPIP is enabled and also enable it on the NAS check manual for the NAS.

Then use Map Network drive in computer on your computer using \\ip address or NAS name\share name.

See if it will connect.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

Being on a lan upnp won't apply. That is only for wan communication.

Apparently you were to have run the install cd and used the iomega software to access the nas. I see no mention of that


----------



## davipatti

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

All the supplied software has been installed and updated when prompted.

How do i check netbios over TCPIP is enabled if it is important? 

(I can't log in to the control interface for the NAS).


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

Agree for initial setup you need to run the cd else no connection to NAS then you can map with the NAS software or using Map Network drive in computer.

UPnP as i understood was for auto discovery of devices for file sharing and other data communications that can occur on Lan and you simply remove any checkmark from WAN respond.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

Iomega Home Media Hard Drive Cloud Edition Review - SlashGear

shows for nas setup access you use the Storage Manager software. Is this software not working for you?


----------



## davipatti

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

No the software isn't working for me. All it says on the relevant page is "The hmnhd-TIC8DO device is currently unavailable."


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

I would suggest you contact iomega support directly. You may need to RMA the unit.


----------



## davipatti

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

RMA??


----------



## TheCyberMan

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

Returns merchandise Authorisation. Return it for a refund or different model as it may be faulty.


----------



## davipatti

*Re: Can't access iomega NAS, network issue*

cool, thanks for the advice


----------



## ragonarf

you probably have solved it by now but for others make sure the pccloud service is started


----------



## ragonarf

hope u got it fixed by now. if not first use the reset button in back. turn the drive off, wait 5 seconds, turn it back on while holding the reset button and hold the reset in until you see two white lights flashing on the front (this is the most important part). if this does not work contact Lenovo and get the reimage sw.


----------

